
Volvo's driverless cars 'confused' by kangaroos - okket
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-40416606
======
gvb
They confuse helicopter pilots too!

[http://www.snopes.com/humor/nonsense/kangaroo.asp](http://www.snopes.com/humor/nonsense/kangaroo.asp)

